# Goodnight my little Ripley xxx



## CT1974 (Mar 29, 2007)

Our beautiful Ripley passed away in the night. 










We're going to miss her so so much - her gorgeous little face, her glass dancing in the evening, and her sweet sweet nature.

We love you Ripley and we hope that you're not in pain anymore. xxx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

rip little one xxx


----------



## macca 59 (Oct 10, 2007)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## paddy_C20 (Mar 29, 2008)

its terrible to loose your animal . im sorry for you. RIP.


----------



## bmth girl (Apr 18, 2008)

This photo brought tears to my eyes, what a beautiful little lady she was, sorry for your loss...x


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Aw that's really sad to hear.
Good night wee Ripley.


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

RIP to the leo.


----------



## Wishlover (Jan 3, 2008)

tears in my eyes too such a beautiful little one RIP Ripley


----------



## Rex_Grrrr (Aug 1, 2008)

RIP Ripley


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*HI*

Aww rip little ripley sniff sniff


----------



## CT1974 (Mar 29, 2007)

Thank-you all for your lovely comments. She was so lovely, and we miss her so much. :flrt:

We buried her in her favourite moist hide in a big garden pot, and then bought a special rose called 'sweet dreams' to plant in it. That way, if we ever move house, we can always have her with us. 

Thanks again everyone. xxx


----------



## NikkiB (Aug 10, 2008)

sorry for your loss!! Such a little beauty :flrt:


----------

